# Worst Sale Ever!



## debodun (Oct 31, 2017)

After staying home all day last Saturday to have a garage sale (I haven't had one since Labor Day weekend in early September), not one person stopped. Considering the village was having their annual Fall Festival, I found that amazing. People walked by looking straight ahead like they had horse blinders on. You'd think they at least glance out of curiosity. 

A friend sent me an email on Sunday asking if that "junky stuff" she saw was my sale. Well she knows it's my house so it seemed she went out of her way to criticize it. A few other have hinted to me that my having a sale during the festival was "bad form". It's like I am taking advantage of and competing with the festival. It should only be civic groups that participate. Opinions?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 31, 2017)

I hate to say this but I agree with them.  Why compete with the Fall festival?  Most people like to do one thing or another, not 2 things in one day.
At least that's the way I am.  In fact, I don't do garage sales but would have gone to the Fall Festival....sorry.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2017)

Labor day weekend was only last month, Deb. It does seem that people just don't want your things. I know it's sad after all your work but your sales have become invisible, at least to the locals.

If you enjoy putting everything out and waiting for a sale, then by all means, enjoy it . Maybe pick up a few dollars. It can be a nice hobby.  But "flipping" used stuff is not what it used to be and you know this first hand.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2017)

Deb,

Your post reminds me of this old quote attributed to Yogi Berra: _"It's Deja Vu All Over Again!"_

I agree with RR, I think the locals have become numb to your yard sales.

As far as your yard sale competing with or detracting from the village festival it's pretty clear that it didn't.

If you enjoy having your sales by all means continue.

Good luck!!!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2017)

People have seen your stuff and a fall festival is new and a little excitement.  Why don't you donate your stuff and get out of the business of trying to sell things nobody wants?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

debodun said:


> After staying home all day last Saturday to have a garage sale (I haven't had one since Labor Day weekend in early September), not one person stopped. Considering the village was having their annual Fall Festival, I found that amazing. People walked by looking straight ahead like they had horse blinders on. You'd think they at least glance out of curiosity.
> 
> A friend sent me an email on Sunday asking if that "junky stuff" she saw was my sale. Well she knows it's my house so it seemed she went out of her way to criticize it. A few other have hinted to me that my having a sale during the festival was "bad form". It's like I am taking advantage of and competing with the festival. It should only be civic groups that participate. Opinions?



I can see your wanting to take advantage of the extra crowds of people attending the festival, I think others would have done the same.  A yard sale is no threat to a fall festival, IMO, nothing to feel guilty about.

But, you've said many times in the past that setting up for your sales was hard work, and you hardly made any money on them.  So, unless you just really enjoy doing this personally, I advise that you pick the items that have real value as antiques, and get them appraised to be sure.  The ones worth a lot of money can be sold to collectors pretty easily I imagine.

The other things, if it were me, would be donated to charity, just to get rid of the headache of consuming my everyday life regretting the outcome of the last sale, and reluctantly looking forward to the next.  Life is too short to waste it like that in my opinion.


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2017)

I didn't even put out the items I do during a summer sale. This time I wanted to concentrate on selling vintage autumn and Christmas decorations.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2017)

People have yard sales during our local(small town) festival, it's expected and adds to and enriches the community spirit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

I guess people are saving their money for their Christmas shopping.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 2, 2017)

I say have your sale whenever you like, but people do have the choice of not stopping at your sale, so no use complaining.   Most people are looking for new Xmas stuff.


----------

